# Tap And Die Set



## hackley69 (Mar 9, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a good tap and die set? I need one where the lettering is engraved into the taps and dies. I have Blue Point in standard and metric but can't read what the sizes are on most of them.


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 9, 2016)

I've got a Snap-On set that I purchased a few years ago, and they've been pretty good. The set has both metric and imperial sizes, both fine and coarse threads up to 1/2" or so. All of them are laser engraved with the sizes on them and they came in a nice case so that they are all well organized and protected. Some of the smaller ones do require a magnifying glass on hand to be able to read the engraving.

The problem with this set is that the taps are all plug taps, designed for a mechanic, not really for a machinist. Not all bad, but as machinists we often need to tap new holes, in which case taper taps are the better way to go. I am planning to eventually purchase a similar set of taps only, in similar sizes but as taper taps. I may have to make my own wooden case for them and purchase them individually just to get what I want, but don't know that for sure yet. Getting them has not been at the top of my to do list, but one of these days I will start looking around to see what I can find.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 9, 2016)

I've always felt that when one buys a 'set' you get far more than  you want. I personally prefer the spiral flute taps that eject the chips outward, not into the hole. They are more expensive, but cut quite freely (relatively speaking) and seem to last.  I buy taps as I need them, delivery is usually within 48 hours of ordering. Over the decades I've assembled quite a collection, keep them in little plastic boxes with tap and clearance drills so I don't need to look up (and then hunt for) the needed drill. .


----------



## TommyD (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm ALWAYS looking at flea markets for old tap and die sets that came in wooden boxes, the old stuff can't be beat.I recently picked up a nice NPT tap and die set in a wooden box for a song. So far all I have seen is cheap chinese junk sets, luckily I have a good selection of taps, and a few dies, from being in the trade for so many years and places.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 9, 2016)

that's what a label maker  and a magnifier glass is for..


----------



## hackley69 (Mar 9, 2016)

I know what you are saying Terry about no taper taps in the sets you can buy off the tool truck. Reckon its time to go to the Junkie Monkie and see what I can find!


----------



## ch2co (Mar 9, 2016)

My tap drawer is a hodgepodge of various brands purchased usually individually over many years. When I need a tap or two that I don't have,
I just order it/them.  Just placed an order with McMaster Carr, and included a couple of metric taps that I didn't have. The ones that I got
were Widia brand that I hadn't heard of and seem to be quite excellent. The size printed on each one is very hard for me to see without a 
magnifier, (ancient eye syndrome) but that doesn't bother me because I keep each tap in its own labeled spot along with a bottoming tap of
the same size and suitable drills for tapping (a couple different sizes) and clearance hole drill. When I need one, I just grab the tap block
(wood stick) and know that I have the right tap. Sort of like a drill index.  I have a few Starrett taps that really seem to be of Starrett quality, 
i.e. superb.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## DoogieB (Mar 9, 2016)

Greenfield Tap & Die is now Widia though a buyout or name change.


----------



## 1cjk (Mar 11, 2016)

I was in your same position. I have and old set of Crastman T&D's. The ones I used the most had worn out or broke and I would just go to the hardware store and replace them as needed. Not have very good success with those lately I reached out to Tom Lipton aka Ox Tools on You Tube for suggestions. Here is his response to my email. 

"Hi Tom,
I am looking for some suggestions on what kind of quality tap and dies to buy that are good for a wide variety of materials. With all the options available(HSS, Carbon, coated, uncoated) I'm a little lost. I looked through your videos and didn't see or missed it if you did one on T&D's.  I watch your channel all the time and enjoy all the content you put up. Good, clear, and to the point. If you made one could you point me to it please and if you didn't I think a mass of folks would really enjoy one.
Thank you,
Chris"

"
Hi Chris,

I generally tell folks to buy the taps and dies as they need them as opposed to buying a set. Good quality sets are pricey and many of the items in the set you will never use. High speed is best. Coated will depend on how many holes you want to do. Stay away from carbon steel in taps. Here is a link to some general information on taps. Buy them one at a time as you need them. Dies are about the same deal. If its occasional use you don't need the top quality but beware of cheap ones as they make your job harder. If I buy dies it would usually be a round one to fit in a common holder. They are good for machine screw sizes. Anything over 1/4 or so the results go downhill unless you have good ones.

Hope this helps.

Best,

Tom"

I bought a few of the taps I use the most from Enco when they had a 20% off and free shipping. They are HSS USA taps. After using them I will never use a carbon import again. I rarely ever use dies unless it is to clean up a damaged thread or if I'm making threads on on something 1/4 and under. Anything over I just cut them on the lathe.
Hope this helps


----------



## ch2co (Mar 11, 2016)

You guys had me wondering, so I pulled out the old magnifying glass and looked at all of my randomly acquired taps and dies for brand names.  Mostly Greenfield, Starrett, the Widias I just bought, and a few Craftsman and Aces probably from way back when I was a kid.  Most of my bottoming taps are old or broken taps that I ground off, but a few are factory made.  I was always (and for me that's a loong time) taught to buy the good stuff and  avoid the cheaper crap, one of my lasting memories of my dad. Get the good stuff and don't look back.  When I look in my Kennedy case at 60+ years of my tools and another 40 or so years of my Dad's and Grandfathers tools, I am very pleased with the contents. I'm certainly no machinist, an analytical chemist by trade, but I do love to build things and always had at least some sort of halfway decent workshop wherever I lived. Always did my own auto work and made a lot of scientific kind of testing and sampling equipment through the years, but I always had a machine shop available have my machining work done, until I retired and that is. Now its learn how to machine it yourself or fergetaboudit. My mill and lathe are small cheap Chinese machines with a lot of work put into them, but still cheapos, but my smaller hand tools and cutting tools are truly priceless. 

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------

